# Attn Dodge Charger fans



## Ashful (Jan 30, 2016)

Ordering a 2016 Dodge Charger SRT 392 (6.4L Hemi).  What color?  On the fence here, but leaning toward Tri Pearl White, with all blacked trim and black Laguna leather interior.  Debating black vs white roof, stripes, etc.

Liked Maximum Steel on the web, but color looked too tame (mom-mobile'ish) on the lot.  Mostly debating white vs the two reds.  Loved the black, but not practical for a daily driver color, I think.

Car will be driven in all weather, except snow.  Yes, a 6.4L Hemi daily driver / kid hauler.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 30, 2016)

You need to have a quart of testosterone drained off.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 30, 2016)

Nah... I'd really rather buy something sporty and Euro, but given the distance to the closest BMW, Audi, Volvo, Jaguar dealers, it's just more practical to go Dodge.  There's really no Dodge I love, as the Challenger has too few doors, and the Charger can't be bought with manual transmission.  So, I'm making up for it with motor.  ;-)

Now, about that paint color...


----------



## Dantheman300z (Jan 31, 2016)

My neighbor down the road has the 392 in black, he has driven it all year. I enjoy watching it roll by as it does have a nice stance. I vote black even though you said it wasn't the color for you haha.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 31, 2016)

Hemi Charger story. In 1971 I was working for the Mopar retail parts division of Chrysler. I was in one of their stores in Texas one day when the owner of the local Dodge dealership came in to say hi. As he stood looking out at traffic through the front window two of his car salesmen stopped at the red light out front. They were in the first new hemi Charger the dealership had received, one of only 63 built that year and special ordered for a customer, and had bagged it to drive to lunch. When the light changed the tires lit up and poured blue tire smoke for half a block. Red faced Ralph calmly left and got in his car. Two car salesmen were looking jobs as soon as he got back to the dealership.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 31, 2016)

Love the black!  Just think it will never look clean.  Leaning toward Jazz Blue, at the moment, which almost looks black.


----------



## johneh (Jan 31, 2016)

I like them in Red but it is the most ticketed colour
so its what to you
Dark Blue maybe !


----------



## Ashful (Jan 31, 2016)

Yep, the Jazz is the dark blue.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 31, 2016)

Original choice:  Ivory Tri-coal pearl:




Alternative:  jazz blue:




Wife's favorite:  Redline




Your preference?


----------



## English BoB (Jan 31, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Original choice:  Ivory Tri-coal pearl:
> 
> View attachment 173638
> 
> ...



Red...........black center stripe........black interior.

bob


----------



## fossil (Jan 31, 2016)

I prefer Ruby Black Metallic.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 31, 2016)

I guess the color choice of my 1970 440 Six Pack Challenger is off the table. Purple with black vinyl top. They called the color Plum Crazy. Won a lot of six packs on 1/4 mile back roads with that thing. My boss called it an engine with two doors.

ETA: Came home at two in the morning one night and in the mail was my car insurance bill for $700 in 1970 dollars. Saddled up and when the guy opened his insurance office in my parent's town 250 miles away I was sitting there waiting for him wanting to know why it was so high. He said "When did you leave Lubbock?".

I got up and headed back home.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2016)

Pearl would never work where I live ... at the end of a 28 mile gravel road  My vote is for the jazz blue.

BB, they still have the plum crazy  Doesn't look that purple but likely different in the sunlight.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 1, 2016)

Test drove a Plum Crazy purple Challenger last week.  6.4 liter Hemi with a 6-speed manual transmission.  Great car, and my son loved it, but I think peeling him out of that back seat each morning at school would get old real fast.  Driver's seat doesn't even move forward, meaning everyone in back probably has to go in/out thru passenger door.

Lake Girl, my thinking was the Ivory would show less dirt than any dark color.  Our primary "dirt" here is road salt and pollen.  No dirt or mud roads, and local driveways are generally asphalt, except for farms.  I do love that Jazz Blue, but have seen some videos on YouTube where they look very dirty with pollen on them.

Wife is still voting for Redline Pearl.  Going to another dealer to put my eyeballs on one today.

BroBart... I got hit with a $3600 insurance bill when I was 17, and bought a red Camaro.  Assuming that was a full year's worth, but honestly can't remember now.  I just remember not being able to drive the car a few weeks, while I flipped burgers and saved up the money to buy the insurance.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 1, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Ordering a 2016 Dodge Charger SRT 392 (6.4L Hemi).  What color?  On the fence here, but leaning toward Tri Pearl White, with all blacked trim and black Laguna leather interior.  Debating black vs white roof, stripes, etc.
> 
> Liked Maximum Steel on the web, but color looked too tame (mom-mobile'ish) on the lot.  Mostly debating white vs the two reds.  Loved the black, but not practical for a daily driver color, I think.
> 
> Car will be driven in all weather, except snow.  Yes, a 6.4L Hemi daily driver / kid hauler.


What kind of rear end with this new charger have?


----------



## Ashful (Feb 1, 2016)

Not much published, that I can find on that, gzecc.  It's a programmable limited slip / anti-spin rear diff, but I don't know ring size or ratio.

The amount of programmable attitude is really amazing, versus muscle cars I've owned in the past.  I can program the RPM and aggressiveness of the torque converter, suspension (dynamic magnetic fluid), shift points, etc.  The test cars have track mode locked out (must get thru 500 mile break-in period before it unlocks), but even in Performance mode the lock-up of the torque converter becomes fairly aggressive.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2016)

Ashful said:


> I got hit with a $3600 insurance bill when I was 17


Hasn't got much better over the years ... guys under 25 get hit hard with high insurance premiums no matter what the car.  Gave my son my old Aveo when he first got hired on as a firefighter in Thunder Bay.  PL/PD alone was close to $3000 so can't imagine what the insurance bill is for his new Silverado.  Shake my head as he frequently drives a $500,000 vehicle as part of the job!

Speaking of colour, that little Aveo was yellow ... Hubby's idea which was a good one although I was unsure at the time.  Brother-in-law had the blue and another son had a burgundy red.  The yellow was easy to find in the parking lot or snow storm and that particular yellow was far nicer in tone than some others I have seen.  Affectionately nicknamed by the kids ... the Bumblebee!  Missing that car as it handled far better in the snow than the Spark


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2016)

Ashful said:


> amount of programmable


I'm hoping you have more success with the on-board computer than Hubby has had with the fire trucks.  New one has gone through 5 ... lasting only a couple of years each time.  Not a maintenance or high mileage issue.



Ashful said:


> peeling him out of that back seat each morning at school would get old real fast.


Tried out the G5 when we were waiting for the Aveo.  Bigger car but the interior had less leg room in the back (issue as we range from 5'5" to 6'2" now), 2 door only, and nasty blind spots.


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Feb 1, 2016)

I'd go with the red or white.  I like the blue but if your concern is cleanliness that color will be just as bad as black.  I've owned one black vehicle and loved it but I won't own another - way too tough to keep clean.  Is that the only red available?  I'm partial to red as well but I like bright over the darker versions.  My current pickup is Race Red and the previous one was Victory red.  When I bought the Race Red F150 with lots of chrome everyone asked who bought the firetruck


----------



## Jags (Feb 1, 2016)

I vote blue:


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Feb 1, 2016)

Jags said:


> I vote blue:
> View attachment 173737



I like that bright blue color.  The factory blue looks more like midnight blue or a dark  navy though.


----------



## Jags (Feb 1, 2016)

Chimney Smoke said:


> I like that bright blue color.  The factory blue looks more like midnight blue or a dark  navy though.


Pics are deceiving.  Its darker than it appears due to the flash.  Its actually iridescent (changes colors with sun light).


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Feb 1, 2016)

Jags said:


> Pics are deceiving.  Its darker than it appears due to the flash.  Its actually iridescent (changes colors with sun light).
> View attachment 173753



Looks good either way.  Is that yours?  My dad had a 69 Super Bee 440 that I always wish he had kept until I was old enough to drive.


----------



## Jags (Feb 1, 2016)

Chimney Smoke said:


> Is that yours?


Yep.  1973.  Heck, if it looks good on a Challenger, it should look good on a Charger - right?


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2016)

Chimney Smoke said:


> Looks good either way.  Is that yours?  My dad had a 69 Super Bee 440 that I always wish he had kept until I was old enough to drive.


You just would have gotten into a whole lot of trouble


----------



## Chimney Smoke (Feb 1, 2016)

Lake Girl said:


> You just would have gotten into a whole lot of trouble



I'm sure I would have.  He told me he used to sit at a stop sign and shift from first, second, third and into fourth and not move...


----------



## Ashful (Feb 1, 2016)

Jags said:


> Yep.  1973.  Heck, if it looks good on a Challenger, it should look good on a Charger - right?


Nope.  For example, I like the plum crazy on the Challenger, but not on a Charger.  The Challenger is a much more aggressive looking car, the Charger more pedestrian.

Well, I went to see a dealer who had a Charger in every color except Ivory.  I decided the Granite Crystal Metallic Clear Coat looked completely bad-ass, with the black trim and red brake calipers, and went with that.  The Redline Pearl was just okay.  The Jazz Blue was pretty, but the Granite just grabbed me better.  So, here it is!


----------



## Zkx14 (Feb 1, 2016)

no fair, that wasn't on the choices we got.  Lol.
Good choice, I like it.  
I think that jazz blue might be just a touch brighter than my '05 Magnum 'midnight blue'


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 1, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Granite Crystal Metallic Clear Coat


The clear coat might cut you a little slack on the pollen/dirt but not much.  You'll be washing


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 2, 2016)

I like your choice with the gray ... I mean granite something something. Yeah you'll probably still see the dirt easier than on a silver or white car, but hey ...,it's a car ... not a show piece. Very pretty looking car.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks!  My truck is charcoal, and the pollen makes it look more gold in spring, but it just looks like part of the paint (not dirty), until it gets wet and streaks.

@Zkx14, do you see the rumors they're releasing a new Magnum with SRT 6.4L Hemi option?  If they offer a 5.7L Hemi with AWD, I know we'll consider one to replace our V50 T5 R-design next year.


----------



## Zkx14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Haven't really looked, but been rumors for a while.  Most of what I've seen looks like someone did a write-up and everyone else copied from it.  Kinda looks like made up BS.   In particular, some are saying it will be a $20K starting price?  That seems rediculously low - isn't the Charger base MSRP around  $27K? Have yet to see anything official.  I would certainly expect them to offer some 'big gun' engine options if they ever get the Magnum going again. Mine is a 3.5l AWD.


Ashful said:


> @Zkx14, do you see the rumors they're releasing a new Magnum with SRT 6.4L Hemi option?  If they offer a 5.7L Hemi with AWD, I know we'll consider one to replace our V50 T5 R-design next year.


----------



## BigFir (Feb 2, 2016)

Chimney Smoke said:


> Looks good either way.  Is that yours?  My dad had a 69 Super Bee 440 that I always wish he had kept until I was old enough to drive.



Like this? Originally a 383, now a 440 4-gear......


----------



## Ashful (Feb 2, 2016)

Zkx14 said:


> Haven't really looked, but been rumors for a while.  Most of what I've seen looks like someone did a write-up and everyone else copied from it.  Kinda looks like made up BS.   In particular, some are saying it will be a $20K starting price?  That seems rediculously low - isn't the Charger base MSRP around  $27K? Have yet to see anything official.  I would certainly expect them to offer some 'big gun' engine options if they ever get the Magnum going again. Mine is a 3.5l AWD.


Well, "starting at" can mean anything.  The Charger SRT 392 has an MSRP around $55k, with some basic options.  I'm figuring Magnum AWD with 5.7L Hemi is going to be a $60k car.


----------



## Zkx14 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ashful said:


> Well, "starting at" can mean anything.  The Charger SRT 392 has an MSRP around $55k, which some basic options.  I'm figuring Magnum AWD with 5.7L Hemi is going to be a $60k car.



Agreed.   To do 20K , I think its the 'no drivetrain'  option...


----------



## drz1050 (Feb 2, 2016)

My vote would've been blue with cream/ pearl/ white stripe, but the granite definitely looks nice.. if that's the same granite paint they use for the Rams, it has a purplish/ bluish hue in the sunlight, really nice looking- it's what I have on my truck


----------



## Ashful (Feb 2, 2016)

drz1050 said:


> My vote would've been blue with cream/ pearl/ white stripe, but the granite definitely looks nice.. if that's the same granite paint they use for the Rams, it has a purplish/ bluish hue in the sunlight, really nice looking- it's what I have on my truck


Yeah.  With the right striping, the Ivory Pearl may have made a kick-ass color.  Never even thought of white on ivory striping, but that could've looked real nice.

Happy with the granite choice, tho.  Can always do some low-gloss black striping on that, if I choose.


----------

